# What is this jumping beetle?! (pics+vid)



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Found this in my bathroom last night. What is it anyone?

Vid:



Clearer pics:



















:2thumb:


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

Ash...stop being mean to the beetle...and if Lex doesn't know I'll be shocked. Shocked I say!


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Looks like a Powderpost beetle, a Lyctid Powderpost maybe ..


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish I was a jumping beetle


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> Ash...stop being mean to the beetle...and if Lex doesn't know I'll be shocked. Shocked I say!


He's going to be let go soon :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And true! Hopefully he'll see this :whistling2:



Gomjaba said:


> Looks like a Powderpost beetle, a Lyctid Powderpost maybe ..


Ah yeh! Google mentions nothing about them jumping though?



Unfamiliar said:


> I wish I was a jumping beetle


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

its a click beetle  It clicks its head when upside down to right itself  One of the Elateridae family


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> its a click beetle  It clicks its head when upside down to right itself  One of the Elateridae family


Winner! Thanks!

Have a cookie:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Winner! Thanks!
> Have a cookie:


You better of with a click beetle anyway .. those powder ones like destroying wooden furniture ...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Gomjaba said:


> You better of with a click beetle anyway .. those powder ones like destroying wooden furniture ...


Meh, its a rented house :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Winner! Thanks!
> 
> Have a cookie:


Thanks but I don't eat chocolate


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Thanks but I don't eat chocolate












: victory:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> : victory:


Just don't like them. Rich teas are fine


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Just don't like them. Rich teas are fine


Grr! :devil:

This ok? 










:whip:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Grr! :devil:
> 
> This ok?
> 
> ...


:whistling2: If that's the best your going to do, I guess I will have to do  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> :whistling2: If that's the best your going to do, I guess I will have to do  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: Fine, have a twin packet :whip:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> :gasp: Fine, have a twin packet :whip:


no that's too many. I would open one packet take a couple out and eat then wouldn't touch them for ages so the biscuits would go soft and then get thrown away. The same would happen to the other pack.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> no that's too many. I would open one packet take a couple out and eat then wouldn't touch them for ages so the biscuits would go soft and then get thrown away. The same would happen to the other pack.


How about a handful?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> How about a handful?


I knew you would excel in the end  that'll do nicely thanks


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> I knew you would excel in the end  that'll do nicely thanks


'bout time :whip::lol2:

Now have your biscuits and shh :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> 'bout time :whip::lol2:
> 
> Now have your biscuits and shh :lol2:


Yes, Sir.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> its a click beetle  It clicks its head when upside down to right itself  One of the Elateridae family


It'd make an awesome robot on robot wars, lol.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

lol it "clicks" itself it the air about 3-4 times its own length lol they are great little beetles


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> It'd make an awesome robot on robot wars, lol.


Excuse me, I think you can see this is a very serious thread thanks :whistling2: 

:lol2:

Also, it clicked its self really high! More then 4X body length.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Excuse me, I think you can see this is a very serious thread thanks :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Also, it clicked its self really high! More then 4X body length.


Jumping beetles and biscuits! Doesn't get more serious than that, lol!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

When threatened, attacked or overturned, these beetles can flick themselves into the air emitting an audible click – hence their name. A click beetle does this by flexing the joint between its thorax and abdomen; the tension increases until the peg slips, catapulting the insect into the air. The beetle may not always land on its feet, so will perform this feat several times until it does. Occasionally click beetles jump as high as 30 cm.

The larvae are despised by us gardeners though


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol, you should see the rainforest ones. I have a few dead specimens, multi coloured and about 8 or 9cm long. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Their larvae are the hated wire worms that knaw on plant roots. They are a mare if you're trying to convert a patch of uncultivated garden.

And can I have all those biccys snowgoose didn't want :mf_dribble:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Slinkies mum said:


> Their larvae are the hated wire worms that knaw on plant roots. They are a mare if you're trying to convert a patch of uncultivated garden.


Ah, well my flatmates' veggy garden will appreciate that I let it out in the garden :whistling2::blush:



Slinkies mum said:


> And can I have all those biccys snowgoose didn't want :mf_dribble:


Someone needs to have them!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Slinkies mum said:


> Their larvae are the hated wire worms that knaw on plant roots. They are a mare if you're trying to convert a patch of uncultivated garden.
> 
> And can I have all those biccys snowgoose didn't want :mf_dribble:


They'll be soft by now!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They'll still be OK if you dip them in your tea.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> They'll still be OK if you dip them in your tea.


Rich teas do not a dunker make!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Rich teas do not a dunker make!


T'is true  Even Peter Kay says so  

YouTube - Peter Kay Rich Tea 1 dips

Can't stand dunking in tea though


----------

